# Carotid Artery Disease s/p carotid endarterectomy



## smckinney (Nov 5, 2012)

Coding for a physician's office. What would be the code for carotid artery disease status post carotid endarterectomy?


----------



## jenburrell@myfairpoint.net (Nov 5, 2012)

433.10


----------



## smckinney (Nov 5, 2012)

So, you would still report 433.10 even though the endarterectomy was performed in the past?


----------

